
Gitlist.io v.0.0.2 – Launching the Gitlist App V.0.0.2 soon - LucasGatsas
Hello World.<p>Want to know you about the Version 0.0.2 ! 
I’m current work on the Prototype v.0.0.2 !<p>If you found a Bug, let me know for sure !
My question to you is: what i should change and which feature do you want it into the App?<p>if you have any Tips,  tell me what i should change or fix it into the app. !<p>I’m glad to discus some Questions. 
Happy Coding.<p>Gitlist Version v.0.0.2<p>1.Setting Up GEO CDN Servers. = for more Speed. Coming Soon!<p>2.Interface UI&#x2F;UX List<p>3.oAuth with Twitter and Github into our App<p>4.Github Api - Get some more App Features and Functions More.<p>5.We hire Heroes feel free to Contact Us.<p>Links<p>gitlist: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlist.io&#x2F;git&#x2F;gitlist---changelog<p>github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;SpaceG&#x2F;gitlist-launching&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;CHANGELOG.md
======
muhpirat
On the Signup/Signin page, you should make the font of the input fields white.
This whoul be a better reading experience.

Found a bug:
[https://twitter.com/MuhPirat/status/661550017577095169](https://twitter.com/MuhPirat/status/661550017577095169)
Every time i click on submit git, I get loggt out.

~~~
LucasGatsas
Yes, the Sign/Up and Sign/in Page, will looking more nicer than now. i will
take there soem white fonts and some ! video . I mean every month a new
Voideo. like the Developer of the Month :) like as Introduction.. Full screen
like now but a Video. ! :) - okey, but when i still add or list a git. It will
be show up in the front.

i have added right now a new one !
[http://www.gitlist.io/](http://www.gitlist.io/) ! and already a delete crud
will coming in the Next Version.

in which browser do you watch the site in chrome?

------
muhpirat
I found another bug :-)

I think it shouldn´t be possible to upvote a gist more then one time.
[http://gitlist.io/git/gitlist---changelog](http://gitlist.io/git/gitlist---
changelog)

~~~
LucasGatsas
Hello Dear Muhpirat :)

Yes, i Know that with the Vote Up. :) ! In Next Version will be fixed. :)
Thanks alot for your Feedback. I'm Glad that someone are still with me here !
:)

------
LucasGatsas
Get SOme more Feature in ! Send it by e-Mail and first Twitter Api Down! Get
Ready with Github Api s! :) :D ^^! I have some really good ideas in Mind. D !
<<

------
muhpirat
SSL whould be nice :-)

~~~
LucasGatsas
Setting Up SSL. Next Week. if you want we can chat something about it.? :)

~~~
muhpirat
Yeah, sure :D

~~~
LucasGatsas
Are you ready for the SSL ? Would like to get in contact with you. i have one
here. would like to have 100% secure in the Install of the SSL. - Let me know.
^^

